# Trophy race in Sault Ste. Marie, Mi May 7th



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Alright guys in time for the big trophy race in the Soo.
This year it will be held on May 7th at the Big Bear Arena in Sault Ste. Marie , Michigan. We race on Ozite.
Classes:
*Oval*
4-Cell stock Pancar
novak 4300 brushless pancar
novak 5800 brushless pancar
stock truck

*Road course classes*:
Stock truck
Stock Touring Car
Novice truck

Race fees $20 1st class $10- each additional class
If there is enough people we will run Mod. oval truck and legends, cost will be $5 and you will run for Ribbons
All other classes will run for trophies to the top 3 in all mains

Rules:
Motors: Stock classes will run Roar legal 27 turn Motors. No Binary 4 magnet motors will be allowed.
Brushless classes will use either the Novak 4300 or 5800 motor with the novak controller.
Batteries, Roar legal cells only, no GP3700's and no IB cells. Pancars are all 4-cell classes all others will be 6-cell.
Tires,all classes will be on foam tires except novice class, novice class will run rubber street treaded tires like the pro-line striker, absolutly no Off-road tires will be allowed.
Track set-up will begin at 6 p.m. on Friday night(the 6th), Practice will begin as soon as the track is set-up. prctice will alternate every half hour between oval and road course and run till around 10 p.m. or when ever they kick us out.
Doors will open at 8 a.m. on Sat. sign-up will begin at 10 a.m. or so Drivers meeting will be at 10:45 racing starting at 11 a.m. sharp
Time permitting we will run 3 heats and a main but that is subject to change as we seen last year. We will make every effort to run 3 heats but we do have a time limit on when we have to be out of the building.

The flyer will be posted soon and we are going to try pre-registration this year. Deadline for pre-registration will be April 30th. There will be no late fee charged I would just like to get an idea of how many trophies we are going to need. Also all pre-registrations will recieve 1 free ticket for our Raffle.
Last year I think we had 20 or 25 stock touring cars. hope to break 30 this year.

Hope to hear from alot of you guys soon, Joel
Please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] if you have any questions.
Hotel info will be posted soon.


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Hotel Info

For now the Super 8 has the best deal thanks to a contact.
1 person in a 1 bed room $45.79 + Tax
2 people/2beds $54.79 +tax
add $5 for each additional person up to 4 people in a 2 bed room
You need to mention that you are with the EUP R/C club at time of reservation to get those rates.
Toll FREE # to the super 8 is 1-877-632-8908 you can not get these rates by going on-line, you have to call.

As always we will be eating breakfast at 7a.m. at Studabakers Restraunte. And i'm sure some of the guys will be going to the Canadian Balet after practice on friday night. Should be a good weekend of racing and good times.
Later, Joel
I will try to find better rates or rates close to the Super 8, as they only have 20 rooms left for that weekend.


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Back ttt


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Here is the flyer in microsoft word format. If you needd it in another format please e-mail me and let me know. thanks, Joel


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Alright 12th scale guys, looks like we may be running 12th scale also, I'll know more after this weekend as to if it will be mod. or stock, I'll post more info tommorow night but the guys in Traverse city want to come up and run 12th scale so we may be doing that.

Later, Joel


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Back TTT


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Just a reminder That the track design will be the same on the 23rd as it is for the Trophy
So if you guys want to come up and practice for the trophy race This would be the best time and only to do it besides the trhophy race


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Joel - Will this year's road course layout include at least 1 straightaway? On last year's layout I needed a cooling fan ...... on my steering servo! :jest:


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Kevin I will try and get picts of the layout and post for those that Can't make it
Not saying I will get them for sure so Everybodies best bet is to make the warm up race


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Yeah there will be a straight away this year, I know last years was real twisty turny, there will be a tight section though so you might stillneed that fan.....LOL

Last years track didn't exactly turn out the way I wanted it to, I changed it a little bit last year from the warm-up, this year I have run 3 different tracks that have been pretty cool that I might redo for the trophy race but I won't klnow what the track will look like till I build it in a couple weeks.

I can assure you it will be a challenging track but with a good flow to it.
Later, Joel


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Joel - I'm not complaining about the layout. (OK, maybe a little.) In fact, the tight layout made stock class non-boring. But it is nice if the layout has a place or two where you can make a pass without using the bumper. And where you can blink without missing the next corner.


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

This track will be a little more user friendly than last year, hopefully less breakage for all.

Are any on-road guys thinking about coming besides Kevin?????
I hope so, I know lots of guys from Traverse City are coming, how about any other road course guys????

Later, Joel


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Alright guys less than a week till the big race in the soo.

Hope everyone has a safe drive up on Fri. or Sat. when ever you plan on coming up, just one thing to remember, we are starting racing at 11 a.m. on Sat. morning(as long as everything goes as planned), I will be starting sign-up Friday night to ty to get everything underway on time on Sat.
I talked to the people at the big bear, we have the building till 10 p.m. so I see no reason why we can't get 3 heats and a main in on race day.
We do have the ambrc system and can use personal transponders. I will have the practice program going so you can see your lap times.
Practice Friday night will begin Friday night as soon as the track is set up, set up will start around 5:30-6:00, road course will be up first since that gets built last, we will alternate roadcourse to oval every half hour till they kick us out somewhere around 10 p.m.
I assume everyone will be having Breakfast at Studabakers again on Sat. morning at 7 a.m., the building will open at 8 a.m. with practice starting as soon as possible, once again alternating every half hour, we will have a drivers meeting between 10:30 and 10:45 with rcaing hopefully starting at 11a.m. sharp.

See you all this weekend, Joel:thumbsup:


----------

